# Adventures at the all breed show in Little Rock



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yesterday in Little Rock, my open bitch Carly got a 4 point major. It would've been 5 points, if the novice bitch hadn't been excused. 

Woo hoo! Eleven points now, with one major. This championship is getting closer!

We didn't do anything today, but I am SO happy with our win yesterday. 
That LONG drive home to Oklahoma City won't seem quite so bad now...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Carly!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank guys! With the Novice bitch excused we still had 14 bitches, which these days is a good number. 

I love my handler.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Carly!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats


----------

